# home bargain shop



## paul stephen (Sep 15, 2014)

was in home bargains shop were i live and saw birch wood logs for fires big bag good size logs for 3 pound they can be used on smoker 20% moister


----------



## wade (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Paul

Birch is quite a mild wood and so is often used mixed with other woods. That sounds like it could be a good price. If you give it a try then don't forget to remove all of the bark first as this can be quite bitter when burned. Looking forward to the photos


----------



## smokewood (Oct 1, 2014)

Silver Birch is quite a good wood to smoke with, I know a couple of chaps who use it in their outdoor pizza ovens because the wood burns really hot

Smokewood


----------

